# Need help buying an used Sig P250 .40



## HS.Guy (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

Im new to the forum so, hi everybody!
I just got the oportunity to buy a Sig Sauer P250 .40 from a friend, and before i go on, i need to ask some questions that came to my mind. That "friend" told me he fired less than 1000 rounds, about 900. But when i look to the gun, and open it, the barrell have some heavy marks on the top of it from slide kick movement (external marks over the top of the ejector cam), and inside the barrell is really scratched by the firing movement around it (circular scratches around it up and down). Overall it looks like it has shooted like 10.000 rounds, not 1000.
My question is, is it normal wear for a 1000 shots gun or is he lying, and prob shooted 10.000+ rounds? Ive never owned a high power pistol, just a .380 so i dont know if the .40 kick will mark a Sig barrell that "fast". My Glock G25 have shooted 1500+ rounds and doesnt have even a scratch on the barrell.
Thanks!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Those wear marks are called Sig "smiles". You will find them on all Sig handguns. Sigs are some of the most accurate handguns made. The smiles come from tighter tolerances than most handguns, including Glocks. They are purely cosmetic and should not deter you from buying a used P250. As to the scratches inside the barrel, they are not normal. I have never seen anything like you describe. It's most likely something the "user" has done. If you can, put some rounds thru it and see how well it shoots before you buy it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Scratches in the barrel are definitely not normal....if you buy, I hope it's really cheap.....


----------



## HS.Guy (May 19, 2012)

The scratches are not inside the barrell, sorry for my bad english. The scratches are outside like the Sig smiles hud mentioned, inside it its perfect.


----------



## HS.Guy (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, i didnt know about the Sig "smiles"! As for the scratches, sorry for my bad english, i meant inside the gun when i disassembled it, not inside the barrell. I looked the barrell inside and it looks ok. Beside those Sig "smiles", there is a little dent over the top of the external part of the barrell, where the slide makes contact when the gun shoots.
Btw, is the P250 a good gun, is it worth? I haven´t shot yet but it looks and feels really nice. Love the ergonomics. Any thoughts?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Outside of barrel are Sig Smileys as stated above and are harmless......The Sig P250 is an excellent pistol, I own three. You can easily change size and caliber with just a kit. Please keep in mind that the trigger is Double Action only, very long and very smooth, very similar to a revolver. I would suggest you ask your friend to allow you to fire some rounds through it and see how it feels and works for your needs....JJ


----------

